# WOLF STATUS???



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

What is the status on all the wolves that have been HARVESTED? what links should i go to to find _*unbiased *_information?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> What is the status on all the wolves that have been HARVESTED? what links should i go to to find _*unbiased *_information?


Their status is; they are DEAD! :mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you pro for answering my question. (smart a$$) :shock: 
New question;What internet site should i go to to find out how many have been killed by hunters?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Check the state fish and game sites for Wyoming and Idaho. I know Wyoming has a bunch of info on the wolves there. 
And the status of the wolves that have been harvested is *"GOOD WOOFIE"*.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I know its not official, but my dad heard in the news just last night that WY has 18 reported wolf kills by hunters.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a link to Wyoming's wolf update page. 
http://gf.state.wy.us/services/educatio ... WolfUpdate


----------



## Slacker (Dec 20, 2007)

If you can wade though the wolf fearer's junk and get this far, MT, ID and WY are supposed to publish weekly summaries, here is MT:

http://fwp.mt.gov/wildthings/wolf/wolfWeekly2008.html

ID has a simialr site, but I dont have the URL. You can probably find in on Ralph Maughn's wild life pages, or google it.


----------

